# Αγγελίες > [Πωλούνται] Είδη Εργαστηρίου & Όργανα >  > [Πωλείται / Καινούριο] Μικροσκόπιο Andonstar

## kentar

Πωλείται ANDONSTAR MICROSCOPE 2MP το μοντέλο αυτό (link)
αμεταχείριστο, δοκιμάστηκε μόνον οτι εργάζεται σωστά, κατάλληλο για ενδοσκοπήσεις, PCB, εκεί που ο χώρος είναι περιορισμένος.
https://www.banggood.com/Andonstar-5...r_warehouse=CN
Τιμή 50€.

----------

